# cu sufletul la gură



## tiffany27cj

As dori traducerea in lb engleza, va rog.
Multumesc.


----------



## anto33

Quite beside oneself
Quite out


----------



## Alicez

*Exhausted*, may be the adjective, but not the idiom you're looking for.


----------

